# [SOLVED] No A on Yamaha DX220 Keyboard



## jeffpm (Feb 2, 2012)

My keyboard has just started refusing to play any A in any octave. It also does not register the key as being pressed on the display. I am a qualified Aircraft Instrument Fitter, so should be able to handle fixing it, but because I am not familiar with the equipment I don't know where to start


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Jeff

Might not be the right forum, but will try...

First off, I would be careful assuming this is a hardware issue. Unless I'm mistaken, this is a sampled-voice piano. The file-structure can get corrupted (basically, your 'a's could be lost).

I've never taken apart anything nearly as complex as a dgx 220. The simple ones I have disassembled had a series of pressure sensitive strips running laterally. When food particles/other gunk got stuck under specific keys, they stopped working... so if you've been feeding the fornits (I hope at least one person gets the reference), they must live under your 'a's.

I will see if I can find schematics of some sort and see if there's any way a hardware issue could affect every octave of a note.

A "yamaha-qualified" dealer/repairman may be in your future...

jw


----------



## jeffpm (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: No A on Yamaha DX220 Keyboard*

To jw: Suspected as much, am extremely grateful for any assistance. I am miles from anywhere and Yam Qual Tech would be a very expensive exercise which I can't afford at the moment. I am thinking that if you are right there must be a common point that is somehow frequency modulated. Thank you very much for taking the trouble to reply so promptly. Also posted on the keyboard forum, but it seems to be a technical issue.


----------



## jeffpm (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: No A on Yamaha DX220 Keyboard*

With some direction from DickR on the keyboard forum, I took the keyboard apart and cleaned the keys pads and circuit board with a soft clean brush I had. It now works fine. Not a difficult job, Thanks again.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeff -- real glad it worked out for you. It's nice when a problem with an electronic device is simple electronics rather than software... 

If that forum allows cross-/external posting, can you post a link to that thread (or that forum) so that people searching for the problem in the future might better come across a solution?

Thanks, and glad it worked out for you!


----------



## jeffpm (Feb 2, 2012)

The link to the keyboard forum is http://www.keyboardforums.com/no-yamaha-dx220-keyboard-t23587-new-post.html
Hope this helps


----------

